# What routine made most gains for you?



## bubbagump (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm curious to see what routines you guys have had success with as far as adding mass and also adding strength.   I've hit a bit of a plateau and need to find something new.   I've done a 5x5 and a 10/8/6 type before.  Currently doing a 5/3/1 with higher reps on smaller muscle groups.  I've read about a few that sound interesting but really want to see what has worked for you guys.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 1, 2014)

Size gains or strength gains?


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 2, 2014)

Size mainly.   I'd like to up weight on some of my lifts too but mainly looking for size.


----------



## viktor89 (Aug 2, 2014)

Bill starr's - Gained muscle and strength.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 2, 2014)

bubbagump said:


> Size mainly.   I'd like to up weight on some of my lifts too but mainly looking for size.



German Volume Training. Most size I've ever gained when manipulating training was the only variable I altered (eg. diet, rest, gear, stress levels, etc. were all relatively constant). Hard as hell and boring after a while, but it works.

Diet will rule the day however. If you're not in a caloric surplus you'll not gain size regardless of the program you utilize.


----------



## bubbagump (Aug 3, 2014)

I just signed up with sponge so I'm expecting diet will be good.   I'll look in to the German volume training.  Appreciate the input!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 3, 2014)

GVT got me good strength gains but not so much for size. Sheiko got me both size and strength particularly in my legs.  In one month my 1rm went from 365 for a double to 455 for a double.


----------

